# WIFI Available?



## ranlil (Jan 22, 2012)

Since getting on the 232 leak, I occasionally get a "WIFI Available" message. I think I read that Verizon added in something on the RAZR to encourage WIFI usage over data. Has anyone else on this leak experienced this? If so, is there a way to turn it off?


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

In the wifi settings, you have it set to notify you of available wifi networks.
Uncheck/turn that feature off.


----------

